# My "Little Guys"



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Here's one of my favorite yard props!

Tomato Cage Creatures

They are quick and easy and very inexpensive!
enjoy......
How To: A tomatocage creature-turn over cage and bend prongs for head and arms,lengths at your discretion picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
put on his clothes,old sweatshirts work great,turn inside out or backwards if has a pic or logo on it picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
a good head on his shoulders,milkjug covered in greatstuff and painted,pushed over bent prong,position arms picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
strike a pose there\'s nothing to it! Weigh down or use wire stakes pushed into ground for wind,can add hands or shoes picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Look what lives under my azaleas! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

here's another...
cheaper Big Lots cages have very short prongs,my alteration for this little TC guy picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Soon to be Frankenwitch picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
taped prongs support hat picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
armed and dangerous? I love using pool noodles and they glow! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
pinning on her robes,she\'s a white witch,gotta love those free sheets I get by the bagful! You\'ll see her decked out at the witches gathering... picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
There\'s Frankenwitch and her buds! They\'ll get hands later. picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
DSC00051.jpg picture by Baricuda - Photobucket


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Those look great.
I like them alot.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice and easy technique there IshWitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree - great technique - never thought about using those thing - probably have 1001 uses.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice easy way to build up an army of static props quickly.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

ugggggggggggggggggggg and when my soon to be ex moved out I got rid of alot of his garden stuff. Man oh man I love your idea. Should have kept them around. Your guys are awsome.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

What a sveet idea Ish!!!! I just used mine to create a light up ghost! LOL


----------

